# Linux Mint: Kabelverbindung manuell einrichten?



## Memphys (24. März 2013)

Nabend,

vorab: Ich bin Laie und wollte mich nur mal ein bisschen mit Linux anfreunden, dh. hab ich sehr wenig Ahnung davon. Nun zum Problem: Immer wenn ich eine Verbindung manuell einstellen will (IP, Gateway, Netzmaske, kein DHCP halt) verweigert mir Mint die Save-Option. Einfach ausgegraut und kein Setting ändert daran irgendetwas.
Bin ziemlich zuversichtlich das das nur an meiner eigenen Unfähigkeit liegt und schnell zu lösen ist, allerdings spuckt Google nix dazu aus 

mfG


----------



## derP4computer (24. März 2013)

Das geht bei mir unter Ubuntu auch nicht, bei der Auswahl wird es auf Manuel sofort ausgegraut.
Nutze selber WLAN, da ist alles (DHCP) automatisch.
Hast du alle Treiber installiert und ist die Netzwerkkarte aktiviert?


----------



## Dragonix (24. März 2013)

Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Static IP help << hilft das vielleicht?
Man könnte das natürlich auch manuell setzen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht anders geht...


----------



## blackout24 (25. März 2013)

Einfach mal als Holzhammer Methode im Terminal "sudo gnome-control-center network" eingeben.


----------



## Memphys (25. März 2013)

@Dragonix: Das könnte helfen, werds morgen mal ausprobieren.

@blackout: Das bewirkt was? ôo


----------



## blackout24 (25. März 2013)

Startet das Gnome Control Center in den Netzwerkeinstellungen als "Administrator".


----------



## zeomax (25. März 2013)

sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces

dann folgendes hinzufügen

iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.2
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1


----------

